# Plastic or acrylic sheet



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Plastic World is still closed.

Do anyone know any other store that sells plastic, acrylic, cut to size as required for reasonable price.

Appreciate info.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

https://www.ontarioplastics.ca/

They sell out of Amazon too.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Car2n said:


> https://www.ontarioplastics.ca/
> 
> They sell out of Amazon too.


Thanks but I want custom cut size like what plastic world do. I do not want to pay for 4ft x 8ft sheet when I only need 24in by 24in amount. One store quoted me $150, that is crazy.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

loonie said:


> Thanks but I want custom cut size like what plastic world do. I do not want to pay for 4ft x 8ft sheet when I only need 24in by 24in amount. One store quoted me $150, that is crazy.


I believe they do custom cuts and orders.
I bought a 24x48 sheet from them but that's basically what size I needed.
They listed 24x24 on Amazon.


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

The problem you are going to find is that none of the larger suppliers want to inventory partial sheets and to turn on a c&c router that they would use to cut it will cost you more than $100 on its own. 
Your best bet is to find someone who building things out of acrylic and buy a leftover piece from them that you can cut yourself.
You can try
https://lairdplastics.com/
They probably won't have anything but they might be able to give you the name of someone in the GTA to try.


----------

